# Problem with my d70s :(



## Tyrone (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's senzor thing, ( camera is 7 years old so ... ) but I'm not exepert so I`m looking for some more professional opinion.




and this happens always when I shot in the Sun, even with sunsets when the Sun is not that bright... (click for bigger pic )


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 13, 2011)

You mean the white line across?

Don't suppose you have another lens you can test?  It could be the sensor I guess, but I think I'd look at the lens first.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 23, 2011)

hey.. sorry I on some kind of vacation 
yes, that white line, always appearing when I shot directly into the Sun, even in sunset, when it's not so bright ..
i tried it on nikon 18-55 G, and sigma 75-300 .. all the same, exept when a shot at 1/8000 and f/very small.. like 16 let's say
but that ofc, the rest of the picture is not usable, but the Sun is ok  ..

I think it's senzor, but than again.. I hope it isn't :(


----------



## clee01l (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it always in this orientation relative to the frame Or is is always horizontal parallel to the horizon no matter which way you turn the camera?

Are you shooting RAW (NEFs) or are these in camera processsed JPEGs?  Is your camera firmware up to date?

It is possible that the in camera processor that converts the values recorded as RAW from the sensor is the problem  A firmware update might fix it.  Also if NEFs don't have this problem, then the sensor is probably not at fault. (Do be mindful that there is always an embedded JPEG in the NEF and the image that you see on the camera back screen is a JPEG and never RAW.)

BTW, I think I detect some 'pixel' envy in your initial post and if you are looking for rationalization to get a new Nikon, you have me support.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 26, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Is it always in this orientation relative to the frame Or is is always horizontal parallel to the horizon no matter which way you turn the camera?


no, it is relative, if a shot horizontaly then it's horizontal line, and vercital form vertical shots  :(((



clee01l said:


> Are you shooting RAW (NEFs) or are these in camera processsed JPEGs?  Is your camera firmware up to date?
> 
> It is possible that the in camera processor that converts the values recorded as RAW from the sensor is the problem  A firmware update might fix it.  Also if NEFs don't have this problem, then the sensor is probably not at fault. (Do be mindful that there is always an embedded JPEG in the NEF and the image that you see on the camera back screen is a JPEG and never RAW.)
> 
> BTW, I think I detect some 'pixel' envy in your initial post and if you are looking for rationalization to get a new Nikon, you have me support.


I think firmware is up to date, but I will check it when i get home.. But something I didn't think of is shoting RAW  ..

Yes XD .. I would love d700, but some money issues....  .. so I`m looking for a d90 or transfering to canon 550D. Not sure, because, I was always a Nikon man 

Tnx for your advices, I will try it later today and come back with the results.



EDIT: I just found out that there is no firmware update for d70s


----------

